# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Albot, the Victorian robot, Fool’s Paradise, Exeter, Devon, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Fool’s Paradise

----------


## Airicist

Albot the Victorian Robot 

Published on Sep 28, 2012

----------

